# الترجمة العلمية ومتطلبات التعريب



## abue tycer (1 فبراير 2010)

الكتاب المرفق هو الترجمة العلمية ومتطلبات التعريب تأليف الاستاذ الدكتور داخل حسن جريو علم من اعلام المبدعين العرب ​


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيرا فعلاً أتى هذا الكتاب في ميعاده بالنسبة لي


----------

